# Pretzel darling, RIP



## wordstoasong (Nov 17, 2009)

So I just heard from my sister, my lop Pretzel died (along with her guinea pig). Seems that Starlight and Trixie (guinea pig) were bulling the two and they starved because they weren't getting enough food. 

I thought the two were doing just fine together now. Ugh, makes me upset she's gone and mad that this is the 2nd buddy for Starlight he's bullied.

RIP Pretzel darling <3

*http://bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=12627*


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 17, 2009)

Im confused are the gps and bunnies living together?

Sorry for your losses.


----------



## l.lai (Nov 17, 2009)

Im sorry for your loss


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 17, 2009)

we're sorry to hear of Pretzel's passing. Rest in Peace little one.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww that's so sad...i'm so sorry


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am so sorry

Dave


----------



## wordstoasong (Nov 18, 2009)

JadeIcing, no the pigs and the rabbits were in different cages.

And thank you everyone.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 18, 2009)

Very sorry about your loss!!!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 18, 2009)

sorry for your loss, 
binky free Pretzel :angelandbunny:


----------



## ilovebunnies411 (Nov 18, 2009)

Very sorry rip pretzel. :bunnyangel:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 23, 2009)

So sorry, rest in peace Pretzel.


----------

